# Pressure drop



## martin.dean1981 (May 15, 2016)

Hello,

I need some advice and cant find anybody who can give me a confident answer so I will ask you guys and girls.

To measure a pressure drop over AHU air filters (G4 panel filters and F7 bag filter) do I need to add the design pressures together i.e. the G4 filters have a design pressure drop of 250Pa and the F7 have a design pressure drop of 150Pa or do I take the highest pressure drop of 250Pa.

Will the design pressure drop over the air filters be 400Pa or 250Pa.

Many Thanks


----------

